# Slowly coming back



## Pintail03

Fished Brewer today for about 5 hours. Caught a lot of fish, but only about two that were keeper size. One gill was 10'', I felt good taking a picture and releasing him. Hard to do, but I was just doing my part in helping to restore the lake. I released every fish I landed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Good to hear I'm not the only one who practices CPR (Catch Photo Release).

Keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Ben the last time we were out there acouple years back we took out acouple 5 galoon palefull!


----------



## Brad Anderson

We all know "big buckets" is the legendary defender of CPR; I wonder what he has to say on the topic??

There is just something about cpr that makes a person feel good. Let em' go to be caught another day. I'm not going to say I never keep fish, but keeping every fish you catch is ridiculous. There is the exception, if you don't get out fishing much.

Myself, I fish almost 4 days a week. If I kept every fish I caught, I would need a new deep freezer. PLus cleaning fish gets old after a long day of fishing. Selective harvest is the only way to do it.

Sorry for my preaching tyrade, I'm very opinionated on the subject. I've witnessed a couple lakes get completely fished out. :eyeroll:


----------



## Pintail03

I'm not quite sure what trip, lake, or fish your talking about Ty. Looking at the best day of fishing that we ever had on that lake was at least 3 years ago and I am counting about 15 keeper sunfish on the ice in the picture I have. You may have gone out there other times with Zack, but I sure as hell wasn't around when there was a 5 gal bucket full caught.

So those must have been some pretty small 5 gal. buckets there Tyler. Especially to fill a couple of 'em. Do the math tyler, it takes a lot of damn fish (especially sunfish) to fill a five gal. bucket.

In fact I don't think I have ever even filled a 5 gal bucket full of any fish. Try and get your ducks in a row next time you try to bs and make someone look like an idiot on here.

The lake has had a rough couple of years from fishing pressure and I hear that the cormorants in the summer play a big role in it too. I have still fished it in the last couple of years will some luck, but not much. My goal going out fishing is not to catch a couple bucket fulls, my goal is to just catch some fish and enjoy getting out. If I get lucky enough to catch some fish that are worth keeping and enjoying in a nice meal, thats just some iceing on the cake. Towards the end of the day I pulled up that 10'' gill that was one of the biggest one's I had ever seen and by far the biggest I had ever caught, worthy of putting up on the wall. Holding it in the palm of my hand you could hardley see the tips of my fingers. About 95% of the fish I caught were no bigger than the palm of my hand. So it just felt right taking a couple pic's of it and letting her go.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Christ man I was joking, man you still cant take a joke. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3

As for the keeping fish, why is it wrong if you clean and eat the fish you catch. I keep all the fish I keep so I have presents for landowner whos land I hunt on in the fall.


----------



## Pintail03

Its pretty tough to tell how some one is trying to say something when it is typed out in words. about 90% of how peopel communicate is not what they say, but how they say it. So if you are just kindin around maybe put a just kiding next to it or something. Brad Anderson up above sure didn't know that you were joking and neither did I because he was wondering what I had to say to that. (the comment you made). So just for future reference add a jk or something tyron.

I never said its wrong to keep fish at all, its fine. When people get into a great hotspot where the fish are hitting good some people just keep on thrown them out the house with out even thinking. So the moral is,people need to take what they are going to eat and use, and not to just fill up a 5 gal. bucket because they can.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's not "wrong" gb3, nor is it illegal.

Just a different book of ethics.

To each his own....


----------

